# Creating Windows XP Icons



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Juli 2001)

Hi,
habe auf der msdn seite von microsoft ein tut gefunden, wie man mit illustrator und freehand diese Windows XP smooth icons erstellen kann, falls jemand die nicht kennt bzw wissen möchte, wie man dieses erstellt:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/?url=/library/en-us/dnwxp/html/winxpicons.asp?frame=true


----------

